# New Glarus, WI - Rainbow Fleece Farm Fall Festival



## Proartist (May 27, 2011)

FREE demonstrations and teaching spinning at this farm where you can tour the farm, watch or participate, purchase fleece, yarn, books, tools, and even get lamb for your dinner. 
Saturday, October 8 at 3:00pm - October 9 at 6:00pm
W7181 Hustad Valley Road
New Glarus, WI


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

do you know of any similar farm in New England?


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

i have been to your neck of the woods, my hubs and i brought our bikes and rode the new glauris bike trail and camped along the trail, it was breath taking and lots of fun, did not know about this farm, so glad u said something.
thank you


----------



## Proartist (May 27, 2011)

While in the area enjoying fall colors, it's also always fun to stop by the nearby New Glarus brewery and see what's literally on tap! For more information about South Central Wisconsin fiber events, stitcher gatherings, or other opportunities to participate, please visit the Janesville Area Stitch 'n Bitch Facebook page and/or the blogsite at: www.stitchingcreationsandcommunity.blogspot.com


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Proartist said:


> While in the area enjoying fall colors, it's also always fun to stop by the nearby New Glarus brewery and see what's literally on tap! For more information about South Central Wisconsin fiber events, stitcher gatherings, or other opportunities to participate, please visit the Janesville Area Stitch 'n Bitch Facebook page and/or the blogsite at: www.stitchingcreationsandcommunity.blogspot.com


We vacationed in that area a number of years back and had the best hard cider with lunch...Yum! The festival looks great. And we're talking about where to go to see some color this year....maybe, i'll tell hubby.


----------



## patwollin (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I think I'll take a nice fall ride next weekend. I live just east of Madison. Will you be there? I missed the Sheep & Wool festival in Jefferson, so disappointed, but my daughter was here from Cali, and really enjoyed our time with her! Glad you posted this info for the Rainbow Fleece Farm tour!! Thanks!!


----------



## Proartist (May 27, 2011)

In the centuries old tradition, I and perhaps a couple others from the Janesville Area Stitch 'n Bitch will be demonstrating and teaching spinning (wheel & hand spindle) for FREE on Sunday (9th) to anyone who's interested. Stop by and say "hi"


----------



## Proartist (May 27, 2011)

OOPS! The times above are wrong! Correct times are Saturday and Sunday 11am - 4 pm. SORRY for any confusion!


----------



## patwollin (Feb 26, 2011)

Awesome! I'll see you on Sunday!! Thanks!


----------



## AryaP71 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

